# Windows 8/8.1 hanging, 100 percent disk usage



## AbhMkh (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I recently purchased a Dell Inspiron 15R 5537 laptop, It came preinstalled with witndows 8 64 bit and I upgraded to windows 8.1 64 Bit.

I am noticing a strange problem, The laptop randomly hangs and slows down for 1-2 min and then becomes normal again !

When I checked in the TM, I noticed that the disk usage is 100 % even though no application is using it(looks something like,what I have attached with this post)






Has Anyone else faced this problem, can someone tell me how to resolve it ?

Cheers!
Abhijit


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2013)

sometimes it happens even on windows 8. i guess you have mcafee antivirus installed. so better check whether windows defender is disabled or not. 
anyway defragment hdd


----------



## AbhMkh (Dec 29, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> sometimes it happens even on windows 8. i guess you have mcafee antivirus installed. so better check whether windows defender is disabled or not.
> anyway defragment hdd



It happens with you as well ?, So its not a problem with my HD ?, and yes I have mcafee installed and WD is turned off


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> It happens with you as well ?, So its not a problem with my HD ?, and yes I have mcafee installed and WD is turned off



sometimes.. antivirus scan also makes the hdd to 100% usage(my bitdefender does). dont forget to defragment the hdd.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2013)

It happened with me too during the first 2 weeks after Windows 8 installation. I think it's not a hardware problem.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 29, 2013)

I presume it happens at startup?
You cant do a lot about it.

Download PowerDefragmenter and defrag the \windows & \program files &\program files(x86) folders.
Open taskmanager and goto the startup tab, disable unwanted programs.

A pricy yet sure shot method: Get an SSD.


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 29, 2013)

From my experience,this thing only happens when feeds are being updated on metro screen tiles.Once update is done disk usage becomes normal.

P.S- I presume this thing only happens when internet is connected to laptop.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 29, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> From my experience,this thing only happens when feeds are being updated on metro screen tiles.Once update is done disk usage becomes normal.
> 
> P.S- I presume this thing only happens when internet is connected to laptop.



My Friend's Windows 8 laptop also used to have this problem, he rarely connects to internet so its not happening by internet.

I used to have this problem when I newly bought laptop but since then I have changed many av, done refresh, updated to 8.1. Now no problem.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2013)

it is not related to internet by any means.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 29, 2013)

Use the in built AV which is Microsoft Essentials/Defender.Do not use any other third party AV.If you have an SSD don't defragment it and if you have a HDD defragment it at least 2 times per month.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Use the in built AV which is Microsoft Essentials/Defender*.Do not use any other third party AV*.If you have an SSD don't defragment it and if you have a HDD defragment it at least 2 times per month.



Why so?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 29, 2013)

Since there is a default AV + Defragmenter there is no need for 3rd party softwares.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Since there is a default AV + Defragmenter there is no need for 3rd party softwares.



Are you saying that Microsoft Security Essentials is better than kaspersky, NIS adn other AV/IS and we don't need them? And Windows' own disk defragmentator is better than 3rd party tools like Auslogic Disk Defrag Pro?


----------



## AbhMkh (Dec 30, 2013)

It happens at startup, but I think thats normal because all the programs access the HD simultaneously.

But this happened right in the middle of a game!!!, I am fed-up....solutions anybody ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> It happens at startup, but I think thats normal because all the programs access the HD simultaneously.
> 
> But this happened right in the middle of a game!!!, I am fed-up....solutions anybody ?
> 
> View attachment 13096



There are several processes which you can stop even from booting by customizing your boot.There is also even facility to run 2 or more processors during booting which might increase performance.
Follow these instructions blindly:*lifehacker.com/5821865/top-10-ways-to-speed-up-windows-boot-time

*~ mod edit ~* *- Don't post pirate torrent links.*


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Dec 30, 2013)

Windows Defender is nothing but a crap in my opinion. I don't use it. And, I've never updated it for a long time. I'm Norton Antivirus 2013 and very satisfied with the outcome. No hanging / random restarts.



bavusani said:


> Since there is a default AV + Defragmenter there is no need for 3rd party softwares.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

Its not Windows Defender but Microsoft Essentials for Windows 8.1.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 30, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> It happens at startup, but I think thats normal because all the programs access the HD simultaneously.
> 
> But this happened right in the middle of a game!!!, I am fed-up....solutions anybody ?
> 
> View attachment 13096



you better disable windows updates for some days just to see any  change.



bavusani said:


> Its not Windows Defender but Microsoft Essentials for Windows 8.1.



both are same in windows 8/8.1


> In Windows 8.1 and Windows RT 8.1, Windows Defender provides the same level of protection against malware as Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------

